# I have 2 torque spec questions



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I found on the web step by step instructions on how to put the valley pan on also how to install the intake manifold I still have however actually 3 questions I need answers to what is the torque spec on the harmonic balancer for a 1971 400 im using my old 2 peice balancer and pulley in place of the 1 peice that came on the 71 #2 what is the torque spec for the flywheel bolts? and #3 correct spark plug gap Rukee you still havnt given the thumbs up on swiching harmonic balancers I NOTICED YOU DIDNT MENTION ONE WAY OR THE OTHER IF THIS IS COMMON PRACTICE / GOOD IDEA??? I did try a couple big name parts stores looking for a chiltons but both didnt have it also tried walmart for an oil filter their book doesnt go back that far man these cars are old!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll start with the easy ones first;
Oil filter, go to Fram.com and look up your application then go to Wal-Mart and grab it off the shelf, or have them look it up there. They have the filter, just not the listing, as you have already discovered.

Spark plug gap is .035 UNLESS you are running a non-stock, high voltage coil.

Flywheel/flex plate torque - 95ft lbs.

Harmonic balancer - 160 ft lbs.
These 2 specs are from a Motor's Manual and are much higher than a Chev.....may want to double check them. My shop manual is in my shop right now...

If the diameter of the 2 balancers is the same and the timing mark relative to the key, they should be interchangeable. 
I guess I missed a thread about your original engine not being rebuildable ?? or is the replacement just a less costly alternative for now ?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I checked those torque specs in my factory service manual and they are correct...:cheers


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sad to say original engine is long gone , but on the good side the one im going to use is A brand new remanufactured 400 built to run on pump gas from a reputable well known name engine builder as far as the coil goes the distributor is a mallory the coil isnt stock im assuming its higher voltage its an older set up does not have the big red square box any guess on the spark plug gap and thanks for the answers on the torque specs I just found out that our local library doesnt carry chiltons hard copy's but has on their website a section under refferances that has all the chiltons in it you can find what your looking for and just print it out :cheersprobably the same for all library's on the web.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck with that Mallory distributor. My car came with one, I couldn't get it to run right to save my a$$. Swapped back to the original one and runs like a dream.


----------

